
Real-Time Strategy Game AI: Problems and Techniques [pdf] - tosh
http://webdocs.cs.ualberta.ca/~cdavid/pdf/ecgg15_chapter-rts_ai.pdf
======
stygiansonic
Related HN discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10638184](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10638184)

~~~
lfowles
It would be interesting to see a graph of stories inspired by other stories on
HN. I'd expect lots of short little sections of ~5 or so stories for about a
week after a current event.

